# Kurds Defy Baghdad, Laying Claim to Land and Oil



## tjwest (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm... so the Kurds look like their making a move for an independent state in northern Iraq, and there's no mention of the reaction in Turkey or Iran? Anyone else think that think the the NYT is missing a big part of the story here?

Kurds Defy Baghdad, Laying Claim to Land and Oil


----------



## crapgame (Aug 20, 2009)

Strangest thing.  I have a print out of that story sitting on my desk.
Maliki's meeting with Barzani on 2 August seems to offer some indication of how things might proceed.

As for Turkey, they seem to have responded with their feet.
The Turks were in Baghdad this week for high-level talks on econ and diplomatic matters.


----------

